# Sticky  LGB Service Manuals



## T-Man

The original thread from the founding member Two Rail got out of date. It is still hear but not pinned to the top.
This is a more recent link I used LGB PDF Parts Information (trainli.com) .

For User manuals you can check here. LGB Manuals : LGB Model Trains, LGB Locomotives, Garden Train Sets, G Scale Model Trains, (onlytrains.com) 

If you have any issues you can start a new thread or contact me.


----------



## T-Man

Posted so the locked thread will not show in Looking for Replies


----------

